# Gentlemen: Older women or younger women?



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

As a counterpart to _this_ thread.

Physically I'm pretty open, for a range I guess 17-40. I don't see much sense in ruling things out when it comes to casual sex. If I'm attracted to someone, age is no object.

In terms of relationships, a little less so. There's an extent to which age determines your priorities in life, so I'd be concerned about that being an issue.

Now you.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd be totally open to dating someone up to 7 or 8 years older than myself, but I guess it would depend on where they are in life. I also have a hard time relating to most people my age, and am not really into most of the things people my age are (though there are a few exceptions). I find it much easier to talk and connect with people older than myself for whatever reason. I guess I don't care much about age so long as there isn't a huge gap, and I like the person.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Age is but a number and a state of mind 

It's no matter to me. If the connection is there, let's do the thing.

Obviously, the greater the gap (be it literal or figurative), the less connections you'll find, but to rule out a partner based on a number alone seems rather silly and arbitrary to me.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Even though this thread is for guys, since I'm into girls I want to answer. Age doesn't matter to me, but I tend to fall for older women.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Don't really care anymore as long as i'm attracted to them and we get along fine


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Same age or younger.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I'm a bit younger, so it's a bit different for me. I'd say 16-18 is my comfort zone. I find girls 15 or younger to usually be really immature and shallow, though there are a few exceptions. They also often appear physically too young. I think 15 would be my absolute limit, if she was exceptionally mature, both physically and mentally. For older girls, I think I think it would be a bit awkward dating a 19 year old or older, though I'll still obviously find them physically attractive.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

20-27. All the girls I have crushes on fall in this age range.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Um. 23 - 43. I'm 33. Deh.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

aw no poll. i'm 29 and feel like 23-35 is a good age range. so i guess i'm good either way.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Older women make me wet in the pants but i would rather have someone my age or a tad bit younger, i love the kids! (jk)


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I see you mentioned casual sex and that reminds me if I had to have casual sex with men, I'd do it with 18 or 19 year olds. I won't want to date them though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I just realized that probably made me sound like a pervert. They can't look too young though like 14 year old kids though. I like them tall with a baby face.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I just realized that probably made me sound like a pervert.


Nah, there's nothing wrong with that. If you were a guy that would be considered completely normal.

Being completely honest about your own personal preferences with regards to attraction always _sounds_ a bit unpleasant because it's excluding people based on age, but that's just the nature of attraction. Our attractions are by definition discriminatory.

For example, I would have casual sex with a woman older than me, but I'd prefer not to be in a serious relationship with one. Makes me feel pretty shallow saying that, but there it is :?.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I know. I would have casual sex with a 30 year old as well, but I would love if he could look young and have a baby face. I love baby faced men.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

This might be a good time to mention that I'm baby faced :b


:hide


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

As far as relationships go, my age range is 21-29 realistically. I'm just saying I find younger guys and guys that look like they're in their early 20s with baby faces incredibly alluring and sexy. Maybe it's my fetish.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> This might be a good time to mention that I'm baby faced :b


Me too.

I have no preference when it comes to age.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

I've been attracted to older women before, I like maturity.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm just saying I find younger guys and guys that look like they're in their early 20s with baby faces incredibly alluring and sexy. Maybe it's my fetish.


Time for me to break out this gif again:










(sorry)

EDIT: Wait, a minute...I'm not in my early 20's! Er...never mind. :um


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

You're 28 so you're good. Like I said my age range 21-29 as long as they dress young, look young, have baby faces and not look like a man that have toned mature facial features (gross). Oooh those guys are sexy.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MidnightBlu said:


> You're 28 so you're good. Like I said my age range 21-29 as long as they dress young, look young, have baby faces and not look like a man that have toned mature facial features (gross). Oooh those guys are sexy.


You do realize this topic was directed at those interested in girls.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Jealous :b



Midblue started the thread that this one is based on.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> You do realize this topic was directed at those interested in girls.


Doesn't mean I can't post you know that right? It's a free topic.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Older, hands down. It's not even really a physical thing. They usually know what they want, both from live itself and from men, less whimsical, have a higher chance of thinking not only of themselves, that sort of thing. Most younger women i've met just don't interest me. I'm often irritated by the thought process of women my own age when it comes to relationships.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

^How older?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> ^How older?


Preferably around thirty. Would date as old as someone in her early fourties, but that's where I'd draw the line. Not too many of those women that'd date a guy my age anyway though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What about 25-29?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd have to say my age or a bit older (5 years max) (if just going by age) for relationships. Casual sex is all about attraction, so age doesn't matter to me (so long as they're legal).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> EDIT: Wait, a minute...I'm not in my early 20's! Er...never mind. :um


For some reason I thought you were 19-21. 
Maybe at some point I confused you with someone else. 
That is all.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I got this really long message from some guy on a dating site. It was a nice message talking about how we have so much in common but then I looked at his profile and it said he is 42 but only dates women up to age 35. I was in a crappy mood and asked why and he said something about women over 35 not wanting kids. Then he sent another message "That is your first/only question? I'm a bit confused why that is important ..." 

He wasn't my type but anyways something about that rubbed me the wrong way. I just checked his profile now and he's changed to up to age 42. hehehehe Maybe I was being a little mean but.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Either, my dating site searches are usually from 21-32. I have met people I would happily date at both ends of that scale.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> What about 25-29?


Sure, as long as we were compatible. It's not the case that if she's under thirty, I'd refuse to date her.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

The -10/+10 rule works well for me.


----------



## LeotheLion (Sep 13, 2013)

I am happy to be a relationship with a woman who is ten years younger then me so long as we click.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

h00dz said:


> The -10/+10 rule works well for me.


Mine is usually -5/+5. 10 is too much for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Every young man should have the experience of being with an older woman.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Mine is usually -5/+5. 10 is too much for me.


I used to do the -5/+5, which is probably more normal for me to do, however I put -10/+10 because given the right connection, I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I have dated over 80's but got tired of turning up the volume on her hearing aid. I guess 90's is way too old if they are bed-ridden. 70's was OK I guess. The one I dated looked much younger, about 64 . High school is kinda young I suppose but I am willing to attend their graduation if they don't mind.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Casual dating? Pretty much any age within reason. Something serious? Definitely younger. Why? Because.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

riderless said:


> I have dated over 80's but got tired of turning up the volume on her hearing aid. I guess 90's is way too old if they are bed-ridden. 70's was OK I guess. The one I dated looked much younger, about 64 . High school is kinda young I suppose but I am willing to attend their graduation if they don't mind.


I laughed.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

at this point in my life, "older women" would mean 45+, which usually means that they're in a "settle down" mode: maybe they own their own home, likely have children, likely don't want any more, were perhaps married at one point, or have had lots of dating experience in the past; their main interest would be the companionship aspect, and sex would be of a tertiary concern.. their priorities would be running counter to mine..


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ugh, hmmm it just depends. someone could be quite a bit younger than me but mentally very mature. its not a question of ethics so much as it just does nothing for me when someone isn't mentally on the same kind of level, or close.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Casual relationship: I don't care so much.
Serious relationship: Again, I don't care. But I'd prefer an age gap no more than 8 or 10 years.


----------



## nobody74546 (Sep 16, 2013)

Younger because just can't get along with women my age like i can with the younger women


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this might be a good time for me to mention that I love younger men.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hypestyle said:


> at this point in my life, "older women" would mean 45+, which usually means that they're in a "settle down" mode: maybe they own their own home, likely have children, likely don't want any more, were perhaps married at one point, or have had lots of dating experience in the past; their main interest would be the companionship aspect, and sex would be of a tertiary concern.. their priorities would be running counter to mine..


I must be quite the exception....


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

leonardess said:


> this might be a good time for me to mention that I love younger men.


Hello and welcome to the SAS smorgasbord I'm sure you will find something to your liking!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as long as I don't have to burp em or wipe em....

on second thought...they say men never grow up....


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

riderless said:


> I have dated over 80's but got tired of turning up the volume on her hearing aid. I guess 90's is way too old if they are bed-ridden. 70's was OK I guess. The one I dated looked much younger, about 64 . High school is kinda young I suppose but I am willing to attend their graduation if they don't mind.


You never mentioned anything about diapers? Diaper fetish?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Diaper fetish? Well I do have some boundaries, believe it or not. I have no poo fetishes of any kind by the way.:afr


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry, I see now that you mentioned around eighty is your cutoff. They're just starting to wear Depends around that age.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

riderless said:


> I have dated over 80's but got tired of turning up the volume on her hearing aid. I guess 90's is way too old if they are bed-ridden. 70's was OK I guess. The one I dated looked much younger, about 64 . High school is kinda young I suppose but I am willing to attend their graduation if they don't mind.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I remember that skit! I loved that show, it was hilarious. that and the League of Gentlemen were my favourites.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I have usually felt most compatible with girls that are a few yrs older than me... And i find them more attractive aswell...

Typically the girls mg age are kinda bubbly and while that's cute at first after a couple of dates I don't feel any more comfortable with them than when i started... It just feels a little fake... I find that girls who ate like 23 to 25 to be a little more serious and I feel as if I can relate to them better...


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

leonardess said:


> this might be a good time for me to mention that I love younger men.


:yes kudos! too bad I don't qualify.. on a side note- are you doing anything this weekend?



> That's a bit of a generalisation there, sexual desire or urges don't have a lifespan.
> I think most people view sexual intimacy as an important part of a loving relationship regardless of their age


I'm sure plenty do. Unfortunately (for me) the women I end up encountering-- on those scattered occasions where a conversation takes place-- tend to be devoutly religious, so the prospect of potentially discussing anything concerning 'sex' gets shunt into the _donotspeakofthisever!_ box and the best scenario I could hope for is to be some ultra-platonic guy pal.

I want a sex life; and I'm not interested in being judged because I'm not a marriage first/only guy..:roll


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The perfect age for women is 36 - two 18 year olds!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I'll take someone 25+ anyday over the typical 18 year old. But like many others mentioned, age is not really a number. I just value maturity of emotions highly.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Older always,I have a 29 year old lusting after me currently.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

scarpia said:


> The perfect age for women is 36 - two 18 year olds!


This is really funny to me considering you frequent prostitutes. Such a cliche comment from a John. :lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

scarpia said:


> The perfect age for women is 36 - two 18 year olds!


Haha, this made me chuckle some.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I don't like most women's personalities anyway. just their bodies. Since I'm not interested in dating them, I'd agree to have sex with any woman of any age.
> 
> Thing is, courting females is a pain in the ***! You have to pretend like you actually care about them.


Really? You actually have to go through all that trouble of having to socialize with them and give them the time of day? Saying, "hey girl take off your panties and show me that ***" doesn't work for a guy like you?! A guy LIKE YOU?!

Color me surprised, you, gem, you. :heart


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hadron is a charmer.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Hadron is a charmer.


Sounds like a Alpha male stud, bet hes got women for days..... :roll


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

He can pick me up


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hypestyle said:


> :yes kudos! too bad I don't qualify.. on a side note- are you doing anything this weekend?


a decade younger? i'd say that qualifies.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I don't like most women's personalities anyway. just their bodies. Since I'm not interested in dating them, I'd agree to have sex with any woman of any age.
> 
> Thing is, courting females is a pain in the ***! You have to pretend like you actually care about them.


I've no doubt you'll get your wish and remain single all your life.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

leonardess said:


> a decade younger? i'd say that qualifies.


Just out of curiosity, for someone of your age how young is too young?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Just out of curiosity, for someone of your age how young is too young?


well, like others have said here, depends on what I'm after. I'd only consider a serious relationship with someone close to my own age, however I have experienced a strong connection with a man much younger than me, but I'd never pursue a serious relationship with him. I very much valued our time together and we're still in touch. and then there are those suitable for flings and that's all.

so, for a serious thing, too young would be less than, say...40.....I don't know, maybe 45. It depends on the man. for a fling, no less than 21, but again it depends on the man. Even with a flingster I have to be able to get decent conversation out of him.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> He can pick me up


SHIP.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> SHIP.


:yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait, I kind of don't get it? Do you mean you ship us or he will come on a sailboat to my arms?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> Wait, I kind of don't get it? Do you mean you ship us or he will come on a sailboat to my arms?


Not sure what you're talking about, Megan -- are you feeling all right?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahhhh yes, I get it.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Don't know if you are sarcastic.


I don't know if I want to laugh hysterically or feel bad for you.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

1 - 2 years younger, slightly more leeway for older.

but I change my mind all the time on these kinds of things, depending on my mood.



Hadron said:


> I don't like most women's personalities anyway. *just their bodies. Since I'm not interested in dating them, I'd agree to have sex with any woman of any age*.
> 
> Thing is, courting females is a pain in the ***! You have to pretend like you actually care about them.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

All of this is a bit unwarranted. Hadron was being honest about wanting sex over companionship, why does that deserve so much venom? 

If that same post was made by, say, komorikun, it would be interpreted as endearing sass.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

kiirby said:


> All of this is a bit unwarranted. Hadron was being honest about wanting sex over companionship, why does that deserve so much venom?
> 
> If that same post was made by, say, komorikun, it would be interpreted as endearing sass.


Komorikun doesn't usually say, "I dislike most men and only like their bodies." Although superficial, she doesn't lump all men's personalities together as being communally bad/annoying.

He's not being honest about wanting something casual; he's being honest about disliking women and seeing them as **** holes. Difference.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I never said I disliked women. I said "I don't like *most* women's personalities.
> 
> I have some female friends in real life that aren't sexual or anything.


Wow, huge difference. It's "most," guys, not all! 
The latter sounds like, "I'm not racist because I have black friends."


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh wait, I read that post from Elad's quote and missed the first sentence. My mistake. Carry on.

no more contrarianism for me


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Hadron said:


> You should laugh hysterically because your posts never make any sense.:roll


Hey, woah, hey, woah, hold your horses. I have a very Faulkneresque thing going on. Appreciate.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

* You have to pretend like you actually care about them.*

That right there irked me....seems like you don't give a s*it right there.

You can defend it all you want but that post irked me and other people as well.

Seems like you only see us as sex objects, where you can stick your penis in? Am I right? You can be honest.

And when you quoted me you were saying I suck basically? Good to know.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

If I can't stand anyone's personality, male or female, at least I can't be called sexist. Right?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Yeah, I do see attractive women as just sex object. Sorry if you find this offensive.


 Though I don't share your oppinion, I can't and won't blame you either.

A lot of women have their own version of "Every hot Guy is an *******" which they fiercely stand by.

Everyone is bitter about something in this age.


----------



## Sky High (Aug 26, 2013)

I've always had girlfriends that were younger than I and I'm still favourable towards that. I used to figure that a few years younger, with 25 as minimum would be okay, but honestly I'm beginning to drop that as well. Right now, if I meet the right girl, if she's mature enough to have a decent conversation with and to connect with... if she's someone I'd be genuinely interested in, I wouldn't care even if she was 18. Women my own age usually strike me as overly career-focused and serious though, I find few that can keep me interested.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I tend to be abit picky about age, but in the end it just depends on the person.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

A girl that I would realistically date probably wouldn't be older than 20 or so. When I get older that will obviously change though. I'm attracted to women up to age 40 at the most however.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

SAS Truth AND Generalization:



eventually, all the fun is sucked out of every fun thread on this site. Except for my "ten songs" thread.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

My age range. The youngest I'd go is 19 the oldest maybe 29-30.

My problem with young girls is they think they're more mature than they really are. Older girls are much more comfortable and laid back.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> My problem with young girls is they think they're more mature than they really are.


I have to agree with this generalization. It's definitely not true for all, but for a good portion who say most guys their age can't keep up a good conversation, after sitting down and talking with said girls, you realize that it's them who don't know how to have a decent conversation. Not to mention I used to be that girl.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

leonardess said:


> SAS Truth AND Generalization:
> 
> eventually, all the fun is sucked out of every fun thread on this site. Except for my "ten songs" thread.


Every one of your threads is like an injection of golden nectar directly into my veins.


----------



## Ahmed hawaii (Sep 19, 2013)

I think love will be their but age ia just a dame ****n number love and be happy


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

kiirby said:


> leonardess said:
> 
> 
> > SAS Truth AND Generalization:
> ...


Leo lightens up every topic she contributes to -- an effect still seen even in cases where her comment consists only of a profanity-laden rant. Now _that_ is a rare quality.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Age doesn't factor much for me. A lot of people don't mature that much one way or another. 

But I wouldn't go for somebody old enough to be my mother or niece.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Younger. I'm at the point in life where I should be settled or should of lived my life and be ready to just get to all the boring settling down stuff.

However SA has held me back. I havent done half the things I wanted to do yet. So would prefer someone a bit younger to try and do fun days out with before settling down


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Leo lightens up every topic she contributes to -- an effect still seen even in cases where her comment consists only of a profanity-laden rant. Now _that_ is a rare quality.


what in THE **** are you waffling on about?? HOw in THE hell does that even rate?? ****in hell......

you know I love you both more than my turkey jerky.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It's kind of sad, when I think of my perfect life , all it includes is unlimited broadband internet, a big screen TV in a crap apartment, chinese and mexican food delivered .... D= I think it's a good first step to get on with someone before you consider the situation of younger and older. we're all gettin older.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

15-19 is just great

I never considered anyone above that age to actually date or talk about meeting sexual needs.


----------

